# Mat'S New Diver.



## Tsportmat (Jan 10, 2009)

Just purchased myself a Traser P6504 Orange Diver. I thought strongly about getting a Luminox nighthawk, but in the end this one was so different to my Seiko I just fancied it. The blue H3 was a bit pulling point too.

I will just note that although nowhere on the internet states it; the PVD Steel strap comes with a diver extension like the Luminox Nighthawk states, which was a bonus.

Anyway... Here are the photos!

The original rubber diver strap it came on. I really like the look of this and it suits the watch, but the rubber is so thick it doesn't fit to my wrist all that well, I think I need fatter rounder wrists to make it more comfortable...










Here it is with the metal PVD strap attatched, this strap is much more comfortable for me.










A Close up of the face:










And finally in it's natural habitat:










I tried to get a photo of the lume but it always looked crap I'm afraid! Sorry for the quality of the photos, they haven't came out great and make the carbon fibre bezel look the wrong colour!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

That underwater shot is a cracker - best of the lot.

I'm surprised how big this looks. What are the dimensions? Definitely a change from Seiko... :yes:


----------



## Tsportmat (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks, I was pleased how that one came out actually. They were only on my phone so was hard to get a good one. I think bright outside light may work wonders, I'll try again soon!

As for the size issue. The face is pretty small in comparison to the bezel and the body of the watch. The body isn't small, I'd say around average. The body is slightly larger than my seiko, but the face is smaller (I know a lot of people don't like this part).

It probably also looks bigger as I'm only young and quite thin and my wrists aren't all that big :blush: .

I have the full specs here if you're interested (after some spelling corrections as it's from a rubbish site...)

P6504 Traser H3 Diver Orange

Details:

Water resistance: to 20 atm/220 meters/660 feet

Case: black PVD coated steel, crown protector

Bezel: with orange marks

Clockwork: Ronda Quartz 7 jewels (Ronda 715)/ with date

Bottom: high-grade steel, screwed

Dial: orange

Crystal: sapphire glass with anti-reflective coating

Crone: black high-grade steel, screwed, double O-ring

Size: 43mm / high 12mm

Colors of the Tritiumlights:

- green on the bezel

- orange / above the number 12

- blue / above the the numbers 1-11

- blue on the second - / min.- / hour pointer


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Interesting watch - excellent photos considering it was your phone, especially the underwater one :yes:

Makes a difference from run of the mill Seiko


----------



## Giggs11 (Sep 17, 2009)

so cool :cheers:


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Really nice watch, and photos do it justice. Do they do a smaller version (or anybody else something similar) for those of us who can't really wear something quite so big


----------



## Tsportmat (Jan 10, 2009)

They don't do a smaller one no, even the Ladyline they're bringing out is the same size. I think if you tried one on you'd probably be surprised, as my wrists are pretty small and it's okay. Most Army Surplus stores seem to have them (or Luminox which is equivalent). The problem is they don't normally stock the more expensive metal ones like this, they tend to keep a couple of the plastic ones in, and you can't get the steel strap on them which is the only strap I've found which is really comfortable on it for me anyway.


----------



## meganekun (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice watch .. it looks better with the metal PVD strap attatched


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice watch  I miss my traser ... my son borrowed it three years ago  The orange dial looks really good IMO


----------

